
Partisan: Enabling Cloud-Scale Erlang Applications - cmeiklejohn
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.02652
======
polskibus
I wonder how does Partisan compare to Scalable Distributed Erlan proposed by
Natalia Chechina team?

[http://www.erlang-
factory.com/static/upload/media/1394469405...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/static/upload/media/1394469405429206nataliachechina.pdf)

The problem is joining multiple clusters - you really don't want to do all P2P
gossip in such cases, does Partisan address this somehow ?

~~~
strmpnk
Partisan builds upon HyParView for membership which seems to address many of
the issues with connection scaling over fully connected meshes (section
3.3.4). It'd be interesting to see these benchmarks run with various faults
injected.

I'm not sure why you'd want to avoid p2p gossip completely in these cases but
they address the trade-offs by using a combination of protocols.

------
julienmarie
Direct link to the github : [https://github.com/lasp-
lang/partisan](https://github.com/lasp-lang/partisan)

------
zshbleaker
The philosophy of Erlang is a single cathedral. In fact the internal part of
Erlang VM itself could be viewed as a distributed system, which is designed
decades ago, far more before stuff we're familiar with today.

------
elcritch
Is it possible to limit/whitelist the gen_server’s that nodes can communicate
with? Particularly for limiting code replacement / system calls. With message
forwarding features it seems plausible to do. That’d be great for siloing data
systems but still utilize an Erlang distribution layer, especially in systems
with GPDR or HIPAA requirements. Or perhaps IoT applications.

------
sashaafm
Is this production ready? Are there any real-world examples?

~~~
di4na
AFAIK it is productiom ready and there are a couple of real use case in prod.
Both with and without Lasp. Chris would know more.

Short answer yes.

